# ada/lima area



## bigfisher14 (Mar 8, 2006)

me and some buddies are looking for some public areas around the ada area. we all go to school at onu and haven't done any hunting around the area, any ideas?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

head on over to killdeer plains... not to far


----------



## bigfisher14 (Mar 8, 2006)

thankyou sir. do you know of any local farmers that wouldn't mind hunting on their land?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i know a few that i have permission for, but the best thing to do is get out an knock on some doors.

let them know your college kids, how respectful you are of other peoples property, and how you'd gladly share any game that you harvest.

check round harrod/alger (clum road area)


----------



## bigfisher14 (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks for the tip littleking, I actually took a drive down clum road yesterday, a lot of nice cover. also seen a fox in the middle of a field, which was kind of a surprise so i slowed down and scared it away, then i seen a turkey feeding on the side of the road


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Between Ada and Jenera there are a few 80 acre plots that the state owns and are open for hunting. I would say they get less than a little pressure. I have some farmers that let me hunt on there farms but I drive by them and always want to stick up a tree stand on the fence rows, I know there are deer on them and you would be the only ones hunting it. I think someone puts pheasants out in them also. Get a list from the DNR site the smaller the area the better as you can figure that out easy enough. I am not sure if you are looking to deer or small game hunt. You have some huge bucks around and they are about to prowl every fence row in the state.


----------



## bigfisher14 (Mar 8, 2006)

Well weekender, the friends and myself are looking for both deer and small game hunting grounds. As you said about the state owned land on the dnr website, i haven't found it yet, but maybe i'm not looking hard enough. thanks for the insight.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

bigfisher14 said:


> thanks for the tip littleking, I actually took a drive down clum road yesterday, a lot of nice cover. also seen a fox in the middle of a field, which was kind of a surprise so i slowed down and scared it away, then i seen a turkey feeding on the side of the road



i have a few friends that live there on clum and own a few thousand acres...nice area


----------



## bigfisher14 (Mar 8, 2006)

littleking, do you think they would be willing to allow myself and two other hunters to hunt on their land? I was talking to the lady that cuts my hair about hunting in the area and she said she knows that it's kind of difficult to get people to allow you to hunt on their land because of the feeling of,"if you let one hunt, then a whole bunch more would want to hunt on your land" mentality. Me and the two other guys keep discussing when we're going to go door to door, might be in a weekend or sometime during the next week when our schedules aren't too busy.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

im sure they would if you asked, just go door knocking!


----------

